# What kind of plants are these?



## a628627 (Jan 24, 2013)

I got some new plants from a friend of mine and I am not sure what they are.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

looks like a Dieffenbachia, Peperomia oblusifolia, and some type of prayer plant


----------



## a628627 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks, those all look right. Are they all safe?


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah they are all safe (I cant really think of plants that are dangerous), although exercise caution because some of them get kinda big. The scientific name of the prayer plant is Marantha.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

ICS523 said:


> Yeah they are all safe (I cant really think of plants that are dangerous), although exercise caution because some of them get kinda big. The scientific name of the prayer plant is Marantha.


There are actually a lot of plants that are potentially dangerous... 


As for the Dieffenbachia... I had picked up a plant a while back and got a good answer about it here:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/79627-bargain-bin-plant-id.html

Also, heres a blurb from Ed about it too.



Ed said:


> they get very tall very quickly. Unless you have really high light on them, they often get top heavy and leggy resulting in the plant falling over. Also they tend to heavily shade out other plants.
> When you trim them you should remember the cuts leak oxalates which are very very irritating to mucous membranes and probably are irritating to frog skin.


(http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/58168-dieffenbachia-perfecta.html)


----------



## a628627 (Jan 24, 2013)

What kinds of plants are dangerous? Thanks for the help identifying them.


----------

